# Questions please !



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All

I was just wondering how IPs would feel about only having 1 embie transferred ?

I know that reduces chances which bothers me as I know how stressful IVF is.

I have already had a natural single pregnancy and twins by first time egg donation abroad and being totally honest, I really would prefer not to have a twin pregnancy if possible as it takes a lot out of you, and I will have my twins to look after.  I realise that embies can divide and if that happened then so be it, but I would prefer to carry 1 !!!

Thanks for any replies 

PS - Also, which is best... COTS or Surrogacy UK ?  I really don't know who to join up with.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jennifer

There are actually IPs out there who only wanbt the 1 embie transfered for the same reason as you. 

When you join COTS or SurrogacyUK you can put in your details that you would only like 1 embie transfered then any couples you meet/want to help are prepared for that.

T xx


----------



## billybogtrotter (Mar 26, 2005)

I think that the laws are going to be changed soon anyway and only 1 embie will be allowed to be transferred. sad I know but it something to do with the NHS being strecthed as it is and all these extra multiple births are not good!!! not my words of course, if you want me to copy the exacte lingo from the fertility meeting thing I can do?

Let me know

Michelle
x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Jennifer,
I understand completely where you're coming from, firstly as an IP with 12 embies (and unable to get any more eggs due to total hyst) I of course want to ensure my chances are as good as they can be, however I have a fantastic consultant and I trust her judgement completely, the HFEA have not changed their rules yet re: single embryo transfer, but I gather that even when they do each 'case' will be judged on its own merits, taking into account both the IP's and the surrogactes 'fertility' history. I also know that what will be will be and if I only had one embie then only one would be transferred anyway. I also know though that transfer costs etc. would  increase if more transfers had to take place with one embie each time. At the moment I am not far enough down the road to know what my consultant would advise, with my 'fertility' prior to having hsyt for cancer then one embie maybe recommended, again though with myself a surrogate would be involved whose 'fertility' history would also I presume have to be taken into account. It is a difficult one, I just know that to have one child would be a miracle for us. Something else that could be considered in an agreement with IP's is to have 2 embies transfered to improve chances of PG and possibly have selective reduction. As you say if twins occurred from only one embie being transferred then maybe this could also be covered in your agreement. Essentially a lot depends on the relationship you have with your IP's and ensuring you have all discussed your thoughts and feelings prior to starting a surrogacy journey. As Tashja says you can as a surrogate stipulate that you are only willing to have single embryo transfers. As for who to join that's a decision only you can make, but I'm guesing you know what I'd say LOL.
Sam
xx


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Jennifer

How wonderful to see you here - I "know you" from the DE boards and think it is great that you are considering becoming a surrogate  And your twins look gorgeous, you must be thrilled with them. I know we are still on cloud 9 with our little man!
Anyway, as everyone has said there are so many variables (fresh cycle vs frozen, quality of the embies, etc.) that I think you would just have to discuss all your feelings with your IPs and be guided by the clinic (though you can tell them want you want, you don't have to just do what they suggest).
Well done again, and wishing you the very best of luck with your surro journey.

Love Jaq


----------

